# Arlington Town Manager Forces Police To Remove Thin Blue Line Emblem



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Credit: Turtle Boy daily news.
Arlington Town Manager Forces Police To Remove Thin Blue Line Emblem From Police Cars After Ordering Black Lives Matter Flag To Hang From Town Hall - TB Daily News


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Cambridge-lite.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

Makes me happy I work in a blue collar city


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I would have a hanging stick figure of the TM on all my cars. In white outline, of course...


----------



## IamTheDude (Aug 6, 2017)

I wish I could be a Chief in one of the towns (I'm far from it). In additional to hanging a state, military branches, POW/MIA and US flag. I'd hang a blue line flag, a red line flag flag, a yellow line flag.... and issue this statement; These flags represent your ability to sleep peacefully tonight as there are people, in this department, who are ready to protect your ability to do so!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Adam is a typical politician, who serves himself, his own ideals, and is a left-licking elitist failing to support those who protect him and the citizenry.
He can go shit in his hat.................


----------

